# Core2Duo E6300 - Overclocking for newbies



## Hard Core (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi guys!. I was wondering if there is anyone willing to help newbies (like me) in the whole overclocking thing, in order to learn how to OC the Core 2 Duo E6300 processor with step-by-step guidance. I don't pretend such an OC like the one that Mr W1zzard got, but i'm interested in getting a regular one (0C), like raising the fsb from 266.4 mhz up to 325.5 mhz and Core Speed @ 2.243 mhz. (aircooled).

Values from Everest & CPU-Z:

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6300 @ 1.86GHz
1865.94 MHz  (original: 1866 MHz)
CPU multiplier:	3.5x
FSB CPU:	533.13 MHz
FSBRAM: 1:1
Mobo Id: TS94610J.86A.0025.2006.0703.1026
Intel D946GZis (Chipset Intel 946PL/GZ - rev. C1)
Kingston Value Ram PC"-4300 (KV3533D2N4-512) (2 x512 MB= 1024 MByts) week 08/year 05
Original timing @ 4-4-4-12 - Changed to 4-3-3-13 with better results. 
Trc: 16 @ 266 mhz
No Graphic card (using the one in the mobo- 128 MB).

If you need more info, just let me know..

Thanks in advanced...


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 19, 2006)

it seems to be an intel board .. do you have any settings in the bios to change your fsb (front side bus) ?


----------



## Hard Core (Oct 19, 2006)

*Thanks for the reply..*

Mr. w1zzard, i'm not sure about that... but i can try to find it...and even take some pics...


----------



## Hard Core (Oct 19, 2006)

Hard Core said:


> Mr. w1zzard, i'm not sure about that... but i can try to find it...and even take some pics...



Would you please give me some time to check it out & post the pics, it's 4 am here in Venezuela and i have to get up to work in 3 hours.. sorry about it... hope you understand and follow this thread... 

Many thanks


----------



## gR3iF (Oct 20, 2006)

no problem man i will try to help you too

maybe i can give you some information 

some questions from me:
witch cooler?
with cooler on your northbridge?
what thermal paste?
temps in windows with this programm:
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/392

and some pics of your bios would be helpful


----------



## gR3iF (Oct 20, 2006)

and sorry man 

Welcome to Tpu


----------



## Hard Core (Oct 20, 2006)

*I'm back...*

Hi gR3iF, nice meeting you and thanks for the welcome and your help and sorry for the late reply:

In response:

1) Stock cooler
2) No cooler on my northbridge (i'll show you a picture)
3) Artic Silver 5 (put it just a few hours ago)
4) Core temps using the intel termal tool (following your suggestion) 
idle: 
cpu0: 40ºC
cpu1: 41ºC

on demand throttle: 
cpu0: 50ºC
cpu1: 53ºC

Now: Some pictures of my bios. Sorry guys but they aren't good ones...did my best...


----------



## Hard Core (Oct 20, 2006)

*more pictures of a very artless pc..*

I hope the pictures are helpfull... Please, let me know if you guys need more info or pics.. and many thanks - fw1zzard and gR3iF- for your help!!..


----------



## Hard Core (Oct 27, 2006)

*how's going fw1zzard and gR3iF??..*

Hi guys!! .. .What else do you need to know??.  

In the meantime, i'll look for better cooler...


----------



## randomperson21 (Oct 27, 2006)

I agree that you will need a better cooler. Intel stock coolers are not good for overclocking at all. Personally, I'd recommend a Zalman cooler, their LGA775 coolers run about $50. Other people here at TPU have other coolers they can recommend too.

One of the most important things you want to be looking for in the BIOS is an option to modify the FSB frequency. I looked through the screenshots you posted before, and i don't think i saw that option (unless i looked too quickly). I'd poke around some more and see if you can find that option.


----------



## Hard Core (Oct 27, 2006)

*Processor core voltage*

i got a waring from Sisoft sandra  

"Warning W236 - Processor core voltage (Vcore) is higher than rated maximum. Unless the reported value is incorrect or the processor is a different type that is not correctly detected, the voltage is higher than it should be. If you’re over-clocking the processor you may have pushed too far.

Over-clocking is a condition where the processor is operating above its frequency specification (rated speed). Sometimes the core voltage is increased to improve stability.

Fix: If the BIOS supports processor Vcore setting, check that the voltage programmed is correct for the processor installed. If not, check whether the mainboard supports the installed processor.*"*

 i guess it should be between: 0.713V/1.212V but it's @ 1.30V but i did'nt do anything


----------



## Hard Core (Oct 27, 2006)

*that's right !!*

Thanks for the advice Random ... i'm searching for a better one. It could be a Zalman cooler. 

i'll take another look, hope to find the fsb-bios option.  

Thanks again, i'll let you know...


----------



## randomperson21 (Oct 27, 2006)

Hard Core said:


> i got a waring from Sisoft sandra
> 
> "Warning W236 - Processor core voltage (Vcore) is higher than rated maximum. Unless the reported value is incorrect or the processor is a different type that is not correctly detected, the voltage is higher than it should be. If you’re over-clocking the processor you may have pushed too far.



It could be that Sandra is just spazzing. The version of Sandra you are using might not be fully compatible with your motherboard. This happens a ton on my machine: the nvidia monitor says that my CPU is running at 1.55V (at which point my computer should be dead), whereas CPU-Z, which i think is much more accurate, is reading between 1.344 and 1.36v, which is within the 1.35 range for an x2 Manchester. I'd highly recommend CPU-Z, its free too!


----------



## Hard Core (Oct 27, 2006)

*true vcore reading...*



randomperson21 said:


> It could be that Sandra is just spazzing. The version of Sandra you are using might not be fully compatible with your motherboard. This happens a ton on my machine: the nvidia monitor says that my CPU is running at 1.55V (at which point my computer should be dead), whereas CPU-Z, which i think is much more accurate, is reading between 1.344 and 1.36v, which is within the 1.35 range for an x2 Manchester. I'd highly recommend CPU-Z, its free too!



hi random !!

It might be.. i'm using the SiSoftware Sandra Lite (Win32x86) 2007.8.10.105 version, but i remember i got the same warning from the "Intel desktop utilities software".

The control hardware bios shows = 1.300v and the CPU-Z, which you think is much more accurate= 1.213v.  

Anyway, if the bios 1.300v value were the right or the true one, i don't think it's a problem, since the difference is not much and everything is working ok !!. Well, remember i'm a newbie, and i really don't know if this will affect -in a positive or a negative way- whenever i OC. As far as i know, it should be in a positive way. 

On the other hand, i don't find the fsb/bios option. ¿What happens if there isn't such an option?. ¿Do you know any other way to increase the fsb?. I have heard of 'systool'. ¿What do you think?..

Many thanks..


----------



## BigBadWolf (Oct 27, 2006)

Hard Core... welcome from one TPU noob to another. 

Your FSB (Front Side Bus) settings might be under the Chipset menu. I don't recognize the BIOS you are using though.

As said, with the stock cooler you can only overclock so much. You should be able to kick it up from 266mhz to 300mhz without much worry though. Find the FSB setting and change it to 300mhz and see if she boots. If so, run a burn in program like TAT or Orthos and watch your temps with something like CoreTemp or TAT. Don't use the BIOS to monitor temps as they always read low. If they get past 60c, you'll have to go lower until you get better cooling. If it boots and you can burn it in a little at that speed and your temps are good, try going up to 310. Keep bumping it until either it gets unstable or the temps get too high.

The Artic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro is a great heatsink/fan for under $40. I have my 6300 running at almost 3.3ghz with it and hover at the 60c mark.


----------



## b1lk1 (Oct 27, 2006)

That motherboard is not going to be overclocking friendly.  Intel boards in genereal are not very overclocking friendly.  You are almost certainly going to have to do some hard modificatins to that board to get it to cooperate, and I would expect limited to no overclocking options in bios.  Also, most MATX based boards are not meant for overclocking.  The 946 chipset is the economy version and won't allow a high FSB as well.  Software will probably be your only way to overclock, but that chipset is new and most if not all programs are not going to work with it.  You need to find FSB and voltage controls in bios.  If there are none, you are more than likely out of luck as to overclocking.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 27, 2006)

It looks like the "Burn In" screen allows you to up the FSB by a "percentage" rather then specifiying a speed value.  That's the only screen that looked like it had any promise.

You may want to set it to 5% and see in CPUz if there is any increase in your FSB.

Also explore any other corners of the BIOS.  Some intel boards (BX975) have "hidden" overclocking features only unlocked through minor mods - I am completely unfamiliar with your board.

And welcome to TPU


----------



## Hard Core (Oct 28, 2006)

*BigBadWolf*

Thanks buddy, i'm so glad to be here. TPU is plenty of very kind people.  

I agree that settings might be under the ‘advance/chipset config’ menu, that’s why i uploaded it in pic number two, but the choices i get, are: 1. burn in mode. 2. memory config. 3. pci express config and 4. pci latency timer.  

When I reviewed the bios, it seemed to me that “Burn In” was the right choice in order to increase the fsb. (Just as Sasqui says two post down).  

This is a new motherboard, that’s probable why you don’t recognize the bios. If you feel like it, please go to this links, so that you can analyze it.

BIOS version:TS94610J.86A.0025.2006.0703.1026

System BIOS date:	07/03/06

http://www.intel.com/products/chipsets/946PL_946GZ/index.htm

(Download product brief)

http://support.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/d946gzis/index.htm

As i said in my first post, i’d like to reach a modest OC, like raising the fsb from 266.4 mhz up to 325.5 mhz (aircooled), but 300 mhz it’ll be ok to begin with, while i buy a better heatsink/fan like the Artic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro, which seems to be a great option. Then i’ll be able to increase it, step by step, as you said.  

I’m already using Core Temp, and Intel termal tool, which are more accurate than Everest and Speedfan. Once i find the FSB setting, i will try going up to 300mhz and test it with a run a burn in program. That’s for sure!. 

Please keep in touch…


----------



## BigBadWolf (Oct 28, 2006)

A little research so far has found me this quote:

_"The D946GZIS is the cheapest of the group, so it would be my most obvious choice. However, upon reviewing the chipset comparison, I notice that the system bus maxes out at 800MHz;"_

The above quote tells me there is a way to up the FSB... still need to find out how though. 

However, from what I have been able to find so far, it would seem the this board only changes the FSB according to the ram it detects. That is only what I surmise from reading a few things at the Intel site. Is there a way you can manually change the RAM speed?


----------



## BigBadWolf (Oct 28, 2006)

Further reading has uncovered this statement which further supports my above assumption;

_Only DDR2-800 memory supporting JEDEC approved 1.8V operation with timings of 5-5-5 or 6-6-6 is supported on Intel® Desktop Boards based on Intel® 965 Express Chipsets¹. Any other timings or voltages above 1.8V are not supported and may result in memory initialization errors (indicated by three beeps when the system is powered on) or a no POST/no boot situation (indicated by a black screen when the system is powered on).

Several examples of currently available channel memory (marketed as DDR2-800 with 5-5-5 timings) have been evaluated and found to have incorrectly programmed Serial Presence Detect (SPD) devices. Correctly programmed SPD device data is necessary for proper chipset operation. Memory with SPD device data that does not allow correct chipset/memory operation at DDR2-800 settings may be downgraded to run at DDR2-667 or lower. In the worst case the system will neither POST nor boot._


----------



## cdawall (Oct 28, 2006)

well you could try just using systool but the lack of volt upping will be a major issue for you honestly skip the cooler and get a better mobo the gig s3 is good so are the asus mobos


----------



## BigBadWolf (Oct 28, 2006)

If he got a good CPU like I did, the voltage won't be a major factor since supposedly this mobo only goes to 800mhz (400*2) and I can run my e6300 @ 420 easy without upping the voltage.


----------



## Hard Core (Oct 28, 2006)

*Hey, B1lk1..*

¿How’s going?. Welcome to this thread. 

It sounds logical to me that Intel Boards are not very friendly for overclocking. Remenber that Intel has a cpu/warranty to protect. You say i need to do some “hard modifications”. Honestly, i’ don’t understand what do you mean by that. ¿Could you please explain it to me?. 

B1lk1, when i decided (about 3 weeks ago) to buy a new PC, the best option i got (here in Venezuela) was an Intel Pentium D 930 3.0 Ghz Dual Core processor,. Suddenly the E6300 appeared in the market, but there were not too many boards to choose. Only the 945 media series, which does not support Core2 Duo processors, even though they told me it would work. So i preferred to wait for a suitable one.  

Well, it seems that i have two options, to change the card or to do it with a software like systool, for example…

Without despising your opinion, let me exhaust all the possibilities with this board.  


Many thanks buddy..


----------



## Hard Core (Oct 28, 2006)

*Sasqui*



Sasqui said:


> It looks like the "Burn In" screen allows you to up the FSB by a "percentage" rather then specifiying a speed value.  That's the only screen that looked like it had any promise.
> 
> You may want to set it to 5% and see in CPUz if there is any increase in your FSB.
> 
> ...




Thanks buddy. That’s exactly what i think. I wrote this down a few post back:



Hard Core said:


> When I reviewed the bios, it seemed to me that “Burn In” was the right choice in order to increase the fsb. (Just as Sasqui says two post down)



Let me explore other corners of the BIOS, and if don't find anything, will try setting it to 5% and see in CPUz if there is any increase in the FSB, as you said.

Thanks for the advice.. i’ll let you know..


----------



## Hard Core (Oct 28, 2006)

*Hi, BigBadWolf !!*



BigBadWolf said:


> A little research so far has found me this quote:
> 
> _"The D946GZIS is the cheapest of the group, so it would be my most obvious choice. However, upon reviewing the chipset comparison, I notice that the system bus maxes out at 800MHz;"_
> 
> ...




Thanks for the little but very interesting research you’ve done.

About the system bus, i found this information @ the intel’s site:

http://www.intel.com/products/motherboard/D946GZIS/index.htm

_"The Intel® Desktop Board D946GZIS delivers an integrated graphics solution in the Essential Series by combining exceptional value with quality and reliability and supports Intel® Core™2 Duo, Intel® Pentium® D, Intel® Pentium® 4, and Intel® Celeron® D processors with *1066/800/533 MHz system bus *in the LGA775 package"._

It only supports DDR2 667 MHz and DDR2 533 MHz Dimos @ 1.8v.

In my case, i could hardly obtain the 533 MHz dimos, but in any moment i’ll be able to buy the 667 MHz ones. There is not much variety of brands, but already they are available in Venezuela. Meanwhile, i’ll try with the ones i originally got:

From my very first post:



Hard Core said:


> Values from Everest & CPU-Z:
> 
> *Kingston Value Ram PC"-4300 (KV3533D2N4-512) (2 x512 MB= 1024 MByts) week 08/year 05
> Original timing @ 4-4-4-12 - Changed to 4-3-3-13 with better results.
> Trc: 16 @ 266 mhz*



As you can see, the board allows to manually change the RAM timing. ¿It's that what you mean by RAM speed?. 

On the other hand, i’m also trying to find the way to increase the fsb… 

Thank you very much for your help…


----------



## Hard Core (Oct 28, 2006)

*Cdawall*



cdawall said:


> well you could try just using systool but the lack of volt upping will be a major issue for you honestly skip the cooler and get a better mobo the gig s3 is good so are the asus mobos



Thanks for your opinion. I do understand about the lack of volt upping (using systool) as a mayor issue for me. 

I have heard of the asus mobos, which seems to be a great option. But, without despising your opinion, let me exhaust all the possibilities with this board.  

The subject about OCing this intel mobo is becoming very interesting..  

Many thanks buddy…i’ll let you know..


----------



## gR3iF (Oct 28, 2006)

can you raise your fsb in bios at all?
is there an option for this?
otherwise you need windows tools for ocing 
maybe make a picture of that option wen you find it


----------



## Hard Core (Oct 29, 2006)

*Hi there gR3iF !!*

Sasqui was right, the only way to raise the fsb in this mobo, is through the “burn–in-mode” option.

It allows you to set either the Host Burn - in Mode type <positive or negative> or the Host Burn-in mode percentaje <[0] [1] [2] [3] [4] >.




Sasqui said:


> It looks like the "Burn In" screen allows you to up the FSB by a "percentage" rather then specifiying a speed value.  That's the only screen that looked like it had any promise.
> 
> You may want to set it to 5% and see in CPUz if there is any increase in your FSB.
> 
> ...



I’m doing some testing with this Burn-in thing, i’ll publish the results. Take a look at the pictures...

Please keep in touch…


----------



## Hard Core (Oct 29, 2006)

*Hi there BigBadWolf !!*



BigBadWolf said:


> However, from what I have been able to find so far, it would seem the this board only changes the FSB according to the ram it detects. That is only what I surmise from reading a few things at the Intel site. Is there a way you can manually change the RAM speed?



The answer is yes, there is a way to manually change the RAM speed. Take a look at the pictures...Also, you're probably right when you say that this mobo changes the FSB according to the ram it detects (Everest). Let me finish with the testing and i let you know...please keep in touch..


----------



## BigBadWolf (Oct 29, 2006)

Hmmm... as my daughter use to say, "insteresting!"

Burn in mode allows you to up the speed but I don't think that means it will stick once it's done doing it's "burn-in"

The memory options would seem to have more to do with actual daily overclocking. However, I only see up to 667 whereas specs say 800mhz is the max. set the ram manually at 667 and load up CPUZ and see what it says the processor is running at.


----------



## Hard Core (Oct 31, 2006)

*burn-in-mode*

Hi, guys, sorry for the late reply. Definitively, the burn-in-mode does not raise the fsb very much and there is not any other option left. The maximum i could get was a minimum raise from 266.4 MHz to 266.5 MHz (please don’t laugh).  

I set the ram manually at 667 MHz, load up CPUZ but it does not recognize it. No bips, no sounds, but it turns back to 533 MHz. 

I could’nt tell how the burn-in-mode works, although you can feel a significant improvement. This is the best configuration i could get. 


BEST RESULTS:

Host burn-in Mode Type: positive
Host burn-in Mode Percentage: *“1”*

CPU-Z:
Core Speed (idle): 	1865.6 MHz -1865.7 MHz 
Multiplier:		 x7
Bus speed: 		*266.5 *MHz
Rated fsb: 		1066.0 MHz to 1066.1 MHz
Vcore: 		1.213v

EVEREST
Core Speed (idle): 	1865.02 - 1866.14 
CPU Multiplier:	3.5x
CPU - FSB		532.47 to 533.18 MHz
Vcore: 		1.18v to *1.29v*


suggestions are welcome…


----------



## cdawall (Nov 1, 2006)

ouch systool doesnt work?


----------



## Hard Core (Nov 2, 2006)

*systool...*

No, is the burn-in-mode that doesnt work. I have'nt try the systool yet. ¿Do you know the systool? ¿Does it work?.


----------



## Drakester (Nov 2, 2006)

Hard Core said:


> No, is the burn-in-mode that doesnt work. I have'nt try the systool yet. ¿Do you know the systool? ¿Does it work?.



No it doesn't work.
I have a similar config, same MB, same RAM amount and same CPU. The only differences are that I have 1x1GB RAM and a GeForce 7600GT video card.

Tried ClockGen, CPUFSB, SysTool and none supported this Mobo.
I found out that the PLL (Clock Generator) is IDT CV174, not totally sure about this.


----------



## Hard Core (Nov 5, 2006)

*Hi Drakester...*



Drakester said:


> No it doesn't work.
> I have a similar config, same MB, same RAM amount and same CPU. The only differences are that I have 1x1GB RAM and a GeForce 7600GT video card.
> 
> Tried ClockGen, CPUFSB, SysTool and none supported this Mobo.
> I found out that the PLL (Clock Generator) is IDT CV174, not totally sure about this.



Thanks for the info. I guess this ends the subject, though i can always change the mobo...


----------



## gR3iF (Nov 5, 2006)

ask w1zz for support for your chip when he has 5 minute then he will probably help you to get systoool working on your board


----------



## Hard Core (Nov 5, 2006)

*Very good idea...*

Thanks gR3iF!!.. hope Mr. w1zzard has the time to do it ... thanks again buddy..

<I already did !!.. hope he can..>


----------



## cdawall (Nov 5, 2006)

good luck with the systool thing


----------



## Hard Core (Nov 5, 2006)

*how's going cdawall?.*

Thanks partner, but i´m not sure if i can OC with systool, apparently it does not support my mobo. Anyway, i remember what you said in your last post.



cdawall said:


> well you could try just using systool but the lack of volt upping will be a major issue for you honestly skip the cooler and get a better mobo the gig s3 is good so are the asus mobos



thanks again...


----------



## cdawall (Nov 6, 2006)

hey no problem good luck with the upgrades or systool if w1z gets it working for you


----------



## Hard Core (Nov 6, 2006)

*cdawall..*

Thanks buddy, i really hope Mr. w1zzard has the time to do it … also believe this update will be very useful, helpful and a challenge against the intel's restrictions...

i’ll let you know... thanks again


----------



## toast (Nov 17, 2006)

*OC Intel 6300 witht IDT chip*

Wow, you've described my machine verbatem

Duo 2 6300 with 1GB ram, 7600GT video and the Mobo clocker chip is  IDT CV174CPAG.

I've tried all the soft clockers you mentioned as well.  I think they just dont have the  IDT CV174CPAG chip in the definittion list yet or its simply does not support soft clocking.  I think its the former rather than the later because ClockGen does actually pick up on a soft clocker and does a hex dump but does not have a setting for the IDT CV174CPAG.  I did notice the CPUFSB supports a IDT CV113 and CV115 so maybe there's hope. Its probably just a matter of time before they pick up on the later IDT clocker chip.


----------



## Hard Core (Nov 17, 2006)

*Hi toast...*

Welcome...now we are three (you, Drakester and me).  

Drakester also tried all the soft clockers you mentioned.



Drakester said:


> No it doesn't work.
> I have a similar config, same MB, same RAM amount and same CPU. The only differences are that I have 1x1GB RAM and a GeForce 7600GT video card.
> 
> Tried ClockGen, CPUFSB, SysTool and none supported this Mobo.
> I found out that the PLL (Clock Generator) is IDT CV174, not totally sure about this.



So, it seemes that we have to wait for Mr. W1zzard, as gR3iF suggested:



gR3iF said:


> ask w1zz for support for your chip when he has 5 minute then he will probably help you to get systoool working on your board



I already did. Also mailed him all mobo's pictures and config. It might be a good idea if you hit the systool forum and do the same thing. It'll be a nice try in order to get the setting for the IDT CV174CPAG. I agree its "certainly" just a matter of time... 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=3035

Please, keep in touch... we'll make it !!..


----------



## toast (Nov 18, 2006)

I did'nt even know about Systool till I got on this site.  Looks like it supports several IDT clocker chips and a much broader spread of chips on other brads as well.  So Systool is ahead of the game on supporting more chip definitions.  I think this CV174 is relatively new and may only be found on Intel chipset motherboards.  I'm sure W1zzard will get to it in time...... Overclocking is just one feature on Systool so while we would love to see support for our chip added today...... it will probably be a while.


----------



## gR3iF (Nov 18, 2006)

hey for systool support there is a forum area or add w1zzard in msn and ask him he will probably tell you what to do and when he has some time to do it


----------



## Drakester (Nov 19, 2006)

Found some extra info.
Datasheet:
http://www.idt.com/products/files/7005462/CV174C.pdf

Product page:
http://www.idt.com/?genID=CV174C

Posted here too:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=2895&page=23

Hope it gets supported soon.


----------



## Hard Core (Nov 20, 2006)

*Thanks...gR3iF...*

We are waiting for it... hopefully, w1zzard will tell us what to do (if he has the time).. I also mailed him all mobo's pictures and config..

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=2895&page=22



Hard Core said:


> I was wondering if you could help you me to get Systool working on
> my board. ¿Any chance to support the Intel D946GZis mobo?
> (Chipset Intel 946PL/GZ - rev. C1)
> Mobo Id: TS94610J.86A.0025.2006.0703.1026
> ...




http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=2895&page=23



Drakester said:


> +1
> 
> Clock gen chip is IDT CV174CPAG.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hard Core (Nov 25, 2006)

*Intel® Integrator Toolkit*

Hi there guys!. Drakester, toast and everybody:

I found this Intel® Integrator Toolkit at the intel’s web page.With this tool, it looks like you are able to optimize bios and smbios settings from the Windows platform: fsb, fancooler speed, memory speed, and others… 

http://www.intel.com/design/motherbd/software/itk/

Go to resources/ Quick Tour 

To resources/The Intel Integrator Toolkit Training Module.

And to: “An Integrator's Dream: Streamline, Automate, and Mass-Replicate Configuration Settings".

But it seems that you have to update the bios in order to get it working on the board. 

http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scripts-df-external/filter_results.aspx?strTypes=all&ProductID=2482&OSFullName=Windows*+XP+Professional&lang=eng&strOSs=44&submit=Go%21

If you take a look at the bios release notes, specially the "BIOS Version 0034 / New Fixes/Features", you’ll see there is an option to update the “over-clocking style for CK505 clock”. (Don’t know what that is.)

http://downloadmirror.intel.com/df-support/12051/ENG/TS_0048_ReleaseNotes2.pdf

Check it out and please let me know what you think about this toolkit.  

Regards,


----------



## Drakester (Nov 25, 2006)

Been looking at the options there, I have updated mine to a modified 0048 version with Extended Burn-In mode and 4 positive Burn-In but no improvements compared to stock 0048. 
Seems it only allows to edit which settings are active by default after flashing/updating BIOS not to add any more options. 
It would be cool if somebody found a way to add locked or hidden settings there.
Thanks anyways and hopefully the day we can overclock will come...soon.


----------



## Hard Core (Nov 25, 2006)

*Drak...*

Probably hidden settings, i think... Drak, ¿How do you updated your bios? ¿Did you use the Express BIOS Update (Self-extracting Windows file) or through the DOS?.. The overclock day is getting closer. Thanks...


----------



## Drakester (Nov 25, 2006)

-Downloaded both the ZIP and the Express (exe) upgrade.
-Extracted the ZIP then modified the Burn-In default settings using Toolkit Framework Edition.
-Saved modified .BIO as BiosUpdate.bio
-Extracted the contents of the Express exe installer (with WinRar) to a folder then replaced the original .bio with the modified one.
-Ran Setup.exe and followed update wizard, the rest it's automated (reboot, flash update, reboot).
Hope it helps.


----------



## Shkip (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi There.

Just wanted to say that I have exactly the same mobo with a different CPU(E6600) with 1GB RAM@667 and it would be great if someone will find out if and how it can be overclocked.

Shkip's   .


----------



## Hard Core (Nov 28, 2006)

*systool...*

Thanks Drak.. i sent you an e-mail (msn)



Shkip said:


> Hi There.
> 
> Just wanted to say that I have exactly the same mobo with a different CPU(E6600) with 1GB RAM@667 and it would be great if someone will find out if and how it can be overclocked.
> 
> Shkip's   .



Shkip, welcome to the club (you, Drakester, toast and me). 

It might be a good idea if you go to the systool forum and ask W1zzard to see if there is any chance to get it working on this board. 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=2895&page=23

Please, keep in touch...


----------



## Godsmak (Nov 29, 2006)

Wow good thread. I need to figure out a way to OC my intel core 2 duo CPU E6600 with this Phoenix ROM Bios. There are no voltage settings or anything in this bios. Has anyone else had a similar problem? I even flashed a bios upgrade, none of the settings changed.


----------



## Drakester (Nov 29, 2006)

Godsmak said:


> Wow good thread. I need to figure out a way to OC my intel core 2 duo CPU E6600 with this Phoenix ROM Bios. There are no voltage settings or anything in this bios. Has anyone else had a similar problem? I even flashed a bios upgrade, none of the settings changed.



Phoenix BIOS should have enabled options to OC, have you looked for a guide specifically made for Phoenix BIOS? Try Googling it.

Which motherboard do you have?


----------



## Godsmak (Nov 29, 2006)

Drakester: I have checked and been through every single option in that Bios. My previous computer was very easy to OC in Bios. This one seems to be a hassle. YAY for Dell! When I get home from work tonight I will find my exact Motherboard. It's really odd though, I must be missing something in the bios, there are performance options but no voltage or anything. Thanks for your time!


----------



## Godsmak (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey, just a update that made me lol and cry at the same time, from a friend:

"Dell doesn't use retail motherboards.  You have a Dell Mobo.  There is only one version for the 410 with many revisions."

Does this mean I have no chance in hell of OCing? I mean, the CPU is a E6600. I just want to go from 2.4ghz to atleast 2.8ghz with stock cooling


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 29, 2006)

Godsmak said:


> Hey, just a update that made me lol and cry at the same time, from a friend:
> 
> "Dell doesn't use retail motherboards.  You have a Dell Mobo.  There is only one version for the 410 with many revisions."
> 
> Does this mean I have no chance in hell of OCing? I mean, the CPU is a E6600. I just want to go from 2.4ghz to atleast 2.8ghz with stock cooling



Some of the XPS models are overclockable (I've seen one), but I haven't heard of any others.  I hate to keep trashing Dell (I'm lying), but I've had it with them...  I've attempted at least four upgrades, and the only thing you can really do is add more hard drive space, and in some instances, a better processor.

Proprietary case connections, motherboard mounts, power supplies and, of course, the fact that the BIOS doesn't allow you to do squat are just a few things I can list.

You could get a different motherboard, but you won't be able to install it in the case.  The PSU might be salvagable.

You are likely stuck at 2.4Ghz.


----------



## Drakester (Nov 30, 2006)

Godsmak said:


> Does this mean I have no chance in hell of OCing? I mean, the CPU is a E6600. I just want to go from 2.4ghz to atleast 2.8ghz with stock cooling



Sasqui pretty much sums it up. You're in the same boat that we are, the only way you could overclock is software (ClockGen, Systool, etc.)
Finding your PLL chip would be a good start IMO, take a look at these pages:

http://www.cpufsb.de/FSB.HTM

http://www.cpuid.com/clockgen.php#mainboards

Best of luck.


----------



## Ed_1 (Dec 20, 2006)

Drakester said:


> Sasqui pretty much sums it up. You're in the same boat that we are, the only way you could overclock is software (ClockGen, Systool, etc.)
> Finding your PLL chip would be a good start IMO, take a look at these pages:
> 
> http://www.cpufsb.de/FSB.HTM
> ...



Yes, I agree soft OC is probably only way,only problem the XPS 410 using P965 chipset and a clock gen of  IDT cv174cpap.
Nobody so far has support for both yet.


PS: the higher XPS700/710 using Nvidia MB support OC. but don't know if the bios support same advanced features as retail MB does.

Ed


----------



## HeUeR (Dec 24, 2006)

Hi ! I am newbie here, and il to have Core 2 Duo E6300  

With stock cooler i use 400 x 7 = 2.8Ghz, and have ~53C ! Running Orthos temps go to ~ 63, and i think thats is very good, for stock cooling !  

*Sorry For my bad English * 
Here is Pic. from CPU-Z:







Edit: After Christmas and New Year ill buy Scythe  Infinty Cooler !


----------



## DOM (Dec 24, 2006)

HeUeR said:


> Hi ! I am newbie here, and il to have Core 2 Duo E6300
> 
> With stock cooler i use 400 x 7 = 2.8Ghz, and have ~53C ! Running Orthos temps go to ~ 63, and i think thats is very good, for stock cooling !
> 
> ...




well 60 is the max Intel shows on there website try this to see the cores temps http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/392 and what is the CPU V-Core at you dont need it that high to get 2.8GHz


----------



## HeUeR (Dec 24, 2006)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> well 60 is the max Intel shows on there website try this to see the cores temps http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/392 and what is the CPU V-Core at you dont need it that high to get 2.8GHz




i know is to high V for 2.8GHz, but if i put lower then my Cpu in orthos in not stable :shadedshu ! My problem is Stock cooler ?!


----------



## DOM (Dec 24, 2006)

HeUeR said:


> i know is to high V for 2.8GHz, but if i put lower then my Cpu in orthos in not stable :shadedshu ! My problem is Stock cooler ?!



does your PSU have 8-pin CPU power Connector or 4+4-pin it for stability


----------



## Wile E (Dec 24, 2006)

HeUeR said:


> i know is to high V for 2.8GHz, but if i put lower then my Cpu in orthos in not stable :shadedshu ! My problem is Stock cooler ?!


Yes, at least some of your problem is the stock cooler. Try to find a better cooler.


----------



## HeUeR (Dec 24, 2006)

i plug in all the connectors in motherboard ! hmz il buy new cooler after cristmas and new year ! 

hmz weeerd i turn off game, but then my PC restart  Hmz, i think my mobo or my Bios is very shity, bios maybe dont want work good with my ram !?

*Sorry for my bad english!*


----------



## Wile E (Dec 24, 2006)

HeUeR said:


> i plug in all the connectors in motherboard ! hmz il buy new cooler after cristmas and new year !
> 
> hmz weeerd i turn off game, but then my PC restart  Hmz, i think my mobo or my Bios is very shity, bios maybe dont want work good with my ram !?
> 
> *Sorry for my bad english!*


CPU might be too hot.


----------



## Hard Core (Dec 24, 2006)

HeUeR said:


> Hi ! I am newbie here, and il to have Core 2 Duo E6300
> 
> With stock cooler i use 400 x 7 = 2.8Ghz, and have ~53C ! Running Orthos temps go to ~ 63, and i think thats is very good, for stock cooling !
> 
> ...



Congratulations HeUeR, i think you got a very good overclock, nevertheless CPU might be too hot since 60º C is the max temp allowed. Be careful untill you get another cooler... 

¿Could you tell me what motherboard are you using? 

MERRY CHRISTMAS guys!!! Have a good time...


----------



## HeUeR (Dec 28, 2006)

Hard Core said:


> Congratulations HeUeR, i think you got a very good overclock, nevertheless CPU might be too hot since 60º C is the max temp allowed. Be careful untill you get another cooler...
> 
> ¿Could you tell me what motherboard are you using?
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS guys!!! Have a good time...



hmz tnx, i use *Giga-Byte GA-965P-S3 * !

i know my CPU can run @ ~3,2GHz but my problem at this moment is CPU Cooler


----------



## HeUeR (Dec 28, 2006)

Heh new results:

450 x 7 = 3.1Ghz   

Cpu v = 1,41xx  

*Temps at idle with stock cooler:*

MB = ~35C
CPU = ~48C

HMz, later i test some 3dmark and of course Orthos 

If my system at these frekvences be stable il bee very happy    

*In Attachment have Pic with SuperPi 32m Stable @ 3.1Ghz*

Edit: Here is 3DMark 2003 with stock VGA + CPU @ 3.1GhzHZ *Stable*


----------



## HeUeR (Dec 28, 2006)

eeem, where are you guys ?!


----------



## DOM (Dec 28, 2006)

what are you using to check you temps TAT?


----------



## HeUeR (Dec 28, 2006)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> what are you using to check you temps TAT?



hmz, you mean i have to check load temps with TAT !!? 

*Plz show me the link where can i Donwload TAT *


----------



## DOM (Dec 28, 2006)

HeUeR said:


> hmz, you mean i have to check load temps with TAT !!?
> 
> *Plz show me the link where can i Donwload TAT *



here if you dont have it i already posted it already  http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/392

but it checks the cores temps so its better


----------



## HeUeR (Dec 28, 2006)

Hmz i heat my CPU 15 min, and here is temps:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5283&stc=1&d=1167335249

But in games CPU dont run at 100% ?!


----------



## DOM (Dec 28, 2006)

HeUeR said:


> Hmz i heat my CPU 15 min, and here is temps:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5283&stc=1&d=1167335249



  your going to kill it ! thats to hot!
can it be stable with lower volts cuz what is it at right now


----------



## Hard Core (Dec 28, 2006)

*Hey HeUeR..*

Congratulations (again), that is a wonderful OC, but you don't want to burn your Intel Core2 Duo processor, so i insist buddy: "Be careful untill you get another cooler", temps are way to high..  

Happy New Year !!!


----------



## InfDamarvel (Dec 28, 2006)

Umm gamer in the future will make it run at 100% but ahh 78degrees celcius? Maybe you should like...run it at a temp that doesn't melt the chip. which from reports is 60c but I wouldnt run it beyond 55c.


----------



## Hard Core (Dec 28, 2006)

*Hey HeUeR..*

I started this thread wondering if there was anyone willing to help newbies (like me) in the whole overclocking thing, in order to learn how to OC the Core 2 Duo E6300 processor with a step-by-step guidance. 

Even though this thread has been read over 6.000 times, it is not very useful (in my opinion) since the discussion has been made on overclocking the Intel Core2 duo E6300 processor on the Intel D946GZis motherboard. 

So, HeUeR, could you please post -in a step-by-step guidance- how you overclocked yours, in order to help others newbies and to make this thread more interesting... 

Many thanks and please post some pictures if you can...


----------



## HeUeR (Dec 28, 2006)

il try later, and i speak English so so ! :shadedshu


----------



## HeUeR (Dec 28, 2006)

heh i change to 442 x 7 = 3.1Ghz  

In bios i set 1.400 Voltage to CPU ! Hmz how much is in real !? Higher or lower !? 

With these settings Super PI 1mb is stable ! tomorow i test Super Pi 32mb single and dual and then Orthos !


----------



## DOM (Dec 28, 2006)

HeUeR said:


> heh i change to 442 x 7 = 3.1Ghz
> 
> In bios i set 1.400 Voltage to CPU ! Hmz how much is in real !? Higher or lower !?
> 
> With these settings Super PI 1mb is stable ! tomorow i test Super Pi 32mb single and dual and then Orthos !



try less voltage on the cpu i only had like 1.25V at 2880GHz 

try 1.3 or 1.35V it well bring your temp down,  and see if it would pass  Orthos


----------



## HeUeR (Dec 28, 2006)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> try less voltage on the cpu i only had like 1.25V at 2880GHz
> 
> try 1.3 or 1.35V it well bring your temp down,  and see if it would pass  Orthos




hmz maybe.......  

Before 3 months i use AMD 64 3000+ Winchestr CPU, and he need 1,6 to get 2,4ghz ! So i accustomed to set big voltages on CPU ! ok, il try put lover voltages write now !


----------



## DOM (Dec 28, 2006)

HeUeR said:


> hmz maybe.......
> 
> Before 3 months i use AMD 64 3000+ Winchestr CPU, and he need 1,6 to get 2,4ghz ! So i accustomed to set big voltages on CPU ! ok, il try put lover voltages write now !



:shadedshu  AMD and Intel are not the same   

 but that is going to help your temp out, and if it passes try less untill it has enough theres no point to put more then you need and plus your on stock cooler dont want to kill it before you get to oc more with an aftermarket cooler


----------



## HeUeR (Dec 28, 2006)

*i** know those CPU's is not same !*  

hmz in bios i put 1,38v On CPU !  

And il try to run SuperPi 1mb and its pass !  

now CPU temp is 50C in *idle* 

Hmz maybe i can buy Scythe Ninja Plus Rev. B ?!


----------



## DOM (Dec 28, 2006)

HeUeR said:


> *i** know those CPU's is not same !*
> 
> hmz in bios i put 1,38v On CPU !
> 
> ...



:shadedshu  try less put it 1.3V  

theres no point it have it so hot, and what are you going to do if it burns up your going to be there wishing you lessoned 

so just wait untill you get a better cooler


----------



## HeUeR (Dec 28, 2006)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> :shadedshu  try less put it 1.3V
> 
> theres no point it have it so hot, and what are you going to do if it burns up your going to be there wishing you lessoned
> 
> so just wait untill you get a better cooler



hmz, its no so easy to kill this procesor because he have protection !  

Answer to my question, wich is better Scythe Inifnity or Scythe Ninja Plus rev. B ?!


----------



## DOM (Dec 28, 2006)

HeUeR said:


> hmz, its no so easy to kill this procesor because he have protection !
> 
> Answer to my question, wich is better Scythe Inifnity or Scythe Ninja Plus rev. B ?!



"he have protection"  

I dont know, how much do each one cost


----------



## HeUeR (Dec 28, 2006)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> "he have protection"
> 
> I dont know, how much do each one cost



hmz, about protection, hmz they have or not ?!

its not matter how much they cost, i need to know if Infinty is  better than Ninja Plus !?


----------



## DOM (Dec 28, 2006)

HeUeR said:


> hmz, about protection, hmz they have or not ?!
> 
> its not matter how much they cost, i need to know if Infinty is  better than Ninja Plus !?



warranty ?? they should 

this one beats both Thermaltake Big Typhoon in a closed case

but heres the review if you want to look at it 
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/zalman-scythe_11.html


----------



## HeUeR (Dec 28, 2006)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> warranty ?? they should
> 
> this one beats both Thermaltake Big Typhoon in a closed case
> 
> ...



and Ninja Plus is better than TT BT !?  

Sorry for my dumy question, i need to know, because very very soon il buy new cooler !


----------



## rizzo (Dec 29, 2006)

Dude, in your bios under pchealth disable that auto fan setting, i forget what it's called. That will give you 100% fan all the time.Your temps are way high. Also disable and virtualization, spread spectrum, cie, eist, no execute memory protection and dont enable any speed enhancement like the graphic booster or memory boost. If your temps dont come down maybe try reseating your HSF with AS5.


----------



## HeUeR (Dec 29, 2006)

rizzo said:


> Dude, in your bios under pchealth disable that auto fan setting, i forget what it's called. That will give you 100% fan all the time.Your temps are way high. Also disable and virtualization, spread spectrum, cie, eist, no execute memory protection and dont enable any speed enhancement like the graphic booster or memory boost. If your temps dont come down maybe try reseating your HSF with AS5.



AS5 already under my Cooler, heh today or next week il buy Scythe Ninja Plus !


----------



## HeUeR (Dec 29, 2006)

if have luck then tomorow i will get TT BT   After i test my CPU i write here how to OC your E6300 step by step


----------



## HeUeR (Dec 30, 2006)

eh i cant get TT BT cooler this week, so need to wait next week ! Hmz and very strange, i cant get stable my pc @ 2,7ghz, with 1,3789 voltage on CPU ! Hmz, maybe my ram is not stable, plz give me some soft with can i test my ram only plz!


----------



## rizzo (Dec 31, 2006)

Here is one. Tests at boot up. I've used a floppy version of it. This is an iso so you probably have to burn it as a boot disc.
memtest


----------



## HeUeR (Dec 31, 2006)

ok guys, meet you in next week ( Year 2007) and Happy New Year !


----------



## Hard Core (Jan 3, 2007)

*HeUeR..*



HeUeR said:


> if have luck then tomorow i will get TT BT   *After i test my CPU i write here how to OC your E6300 step by step*



Alright HeUeR !!!... We'll wait for your step-by-step guidance. 

Happy New Year !!!


----------



## tweakboy (Jan 4, 2007)

You can get this thing to 2ghz and beyond possibly higher , just need extreme cooling

and dont forget to bump up the voltage,,


----------



## HeUeR (Jan 4, 2007)

tweakboy said:


> You can get this thing to 2ghz and beyond possibly higher , just need extreme cooling
> 
> and dont forget to bump up the voltage,,



WTF ?!


----------



## A.J.M (Jan 10, 2007)

So far as I have remember Intel motherboard was not able to do overclocking due to the BIOS has no options for changing the FSB setting.Am I got it right?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 10, 2007)

here are my settings for my e6300-

vcore 1.32v
fsb 500
mem 500 1:1
nb 1.25v
sb 1.6v
mem 2.3v

hope this is useful.


----------



## InfDamarvel (Jan 10, 2007)

A.J.M said:


> So far as I have remember Intel motherboard was not able to do overclocking due to the BIOS has no options for changing the FSB setting.Am I got it right?



Their BadAxe board does have o/cing features.


----------



## Hard Core (Jan 10, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> here are my settings for my e6300-
> 
> vcore 1.32v
> fsb 500
> ...



Thanks Tigger !! Great MotherBoard (asus P5B DELUXE rev 1.03g 0804 BIOS). ¿Do you know which other mobos (brands) are good for OC'ing a E6300.? 

Happy New Year...


----------



## Hard Core (Jan 11, 2007)

*Overclocking Intel Motherboards...*



A.J.M said:


> So far as I have remember Intel motherboard was not able to do overclocking due to the BIOS has no options for changing the FSB setting.Am I got it right?



That's right my friend, our only hope is to get Systool -or some other software like ClockGen- working on this boards. Well, at least that's the cheapest way to do it...

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=2895&page=22 

(Mine:Intel D946GZis)
(Chipset 946PL/GZ - rev. C1)

see you..


----------



## rizzo (Jan 11, 2007)

tweakboy said:


> Remember to take up voltage as high as it goes, Then you need super cooling , and off you go,
> 
> http://www.hammiestudios.com
> Free Full Album MP3 Download!



Dont do that! Most c2d's can oc pretty well without any voltages added. Mine will do 2.8 undervolted. It's ok to try adding voltage 1 notch at a time if ya cant boot or to achieve stability but you dont just crank it to the max. Remember this is for "newbies".


----------



## Hard Core (Jan 11, 2007)

*It's okey Rizzo..*



rizzo said:


> *Remember this is for "newbies".*



Don't worry, as long as you guys do post with a little explanation (if you agree)

Newbies (like me) are able to learn, but also willing to do it from experts like you... 

Thanks for your consideration ...


----------



## Gunhoe (Jan 12, 2007)

Drakester said:


> No it doesn't work.
> I have a similar config, same MB, same RAM amount and same CPU. The only differences are that I have 1x1GB RAM and a GeForce 7600GT video card.
> 
> Tried ClockGen, CPUFSB, SysTool and none supported this Mobo.
> I found out that the PLL (Clock Generator) is IDT CV174, not totally sure about this.



Any updates on getting this PLL working?  I've got an Intel DG965WH board that has a CV174 pll that I can't seem to find anyway to overclock it.

I tried downloading that intel ITK, but it won't read the bios file that can be downloaded off the intel website.


----------



## Gunhoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Emailed all the info to W1zzard a couple days ago, 
also got the bios file to open up and there's zero support for Overclocking, there is not even a 'burn-in' mode.


----------



## Intel Rep (Jan 24, 2007)

*Any Word on DG965WH*

Im trying to oc with this board, any word on systool comming through? I know a beta of clock gen can now do it, but it doesnt work with my vista 64 OS.

Also, can someone confirm that the beta of clock gen will OC a dg865WH in an XP enviroment? If so what are the results?


----------



## Hard Core (Jan 27, 2007)

*An answer to our prayers ??*

I found this post in the Systool Forum. It could be the solution for mobos with clock gen chip: *DT CV174C PLL*


http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=2895&page=10




insect111 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm referring to a beta version of ClockGen from cpuid.com. ClockGen "is a program dedicated to overclocking. Its main purpose is to change the system clocks on the fly : FSB (Front Side Bus) and GSB (Graphic Side Bus). ClockGen also provides some functions that allow you to improve and monitor your overclock."
> 
> ...


----------



## Drakester (Jan 27, 2007)

Hard Core said:


> I found this post in the Systool Forum. It could be the solution for mobos with clock gen chip: *DT CV174C PLL*
> 
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=2895&page=10



Works with D946GZIS, it does a minimal overclock however, I don't know if it's because of the RAM or the Mobo itself.

When going over 270 FSB it freezes, I have tried to increase RAM timings but it hasn't worked, it doesn't even boot when I specify 5-4-4-13 (default is 4-4-4-12, right now it's at 3-4-4-12, it changed after I used SPDTool  ).

Changing timings doesn't works with this RAM (Kingston Value RAM, DDR2, 1GB, 533mhz) it either beeps or it boots but screen remains black. 
Even when setting manually the same timings that are assigned automatically doesn't work.

I don't know if it would be better to change RAM or the motherboard.

I'd be looking for: 
GIGABYTE GA-965P-DS3
http://www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=2902&p=1
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813128012

or:
OCZ Gold XTC 1024MB PC6400 DDR2 800MHz
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2205992&CatId=2259

Both are pretty much the same $$$, which would give me better OC results?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shkip (Jan 27, 2007)

> I found this post in the Systool Forum. It could be the solution for mobos with clock gen chip: DT CV174C PLL



DONT DO IT.

Right when I clicked "read clocks" the system instantly froze.

I had to reset the CMOS battery to get my system running up again (tried twice).

@Darkster - What steps you take to get it working? maybe I was doing something nasty. 

PS the GB mobo is excellent and not too pricey.


----------



## insect111 (Jan 28, 2007)

Shkip said:


> DONT DO IT.
> 
> Right when I clicked "read clocks" the system instantly froze.
> 
> ...





Hello,

I was the one who introduced the beta ClockGen in the other thread, , and I think we've got mixed results. I was able to raise the speed of my Pentium D 945 from 3.4 to 4.0GHz. I guess C2D behaves differently, .

I've been running my rig at 4.03GHz and I did not experience any problems so far. One member reported having his motherboard fried after using this beta version of ClockGen so please exercise extra caution when running this software.


insect111


----------



## Drakester (Jan 28, 2007)

insect111 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was the one who introduced the beta ClockGen in the other thread, , and I think we've got mixed results. I was able to raise the speed of my Pentium D 945 from 3.4 to 4.0GHz. I guess C2D behaves differently, .


Thanks for the tip on the beta, credit where credit is due.  

If you increase the FSB too much you could fry mobo and CPU, but it's the same risk with BIOS overclocking. I'd advise reading a basics on overclocking guide before attempting to do it.

The minimal OC I got has been fully stable, no problems whatsoever and there's an slight but noticeable increase in speed. (Vista Windows experience index for C2D increased a .1, it's 4.9 right now).

@Shkip: I'll attach a pic of my Clockgen, don't laugh about my sad OC. 

I'm leaning towards the new mobo right now but would like to hear more opinions.


----------



## Shkip (Jan 28, 2007)

Thats OK, at least you could get it started  

But yeah, for this cheap mobo that shouldn't even OC this is fine.

PS Look in other foras for good opinions. XtremeSystems or ExtreOverclocking will give ya a good advice.

Insect yes Ill follow your warning.. better not make things worse.


----------



## insect111 (Jan 28, 2007)

Shkip said:


> Thats OK, at least you could get it started
> 
> But yeah, for this cheap mobo that shouldn't even OC this is fine.
> 
> ...



The first thing that they'll tell you is to get a motherboard that allows overclocking. But if you don't want to do that, there are tools you can use to overclock inside Windows. I'm also waiting for SysTool to support the IDT CV174C chip, .


----------



## rizzo (Jan 29, 2007)

Drakester said:


> I don't know if it would be better to change RAM or the motherboard.
> 
> I'd be looking for:
> GIGABYTE GA-965P-DS3
> ...



Get the mb. Ram wont take you too far on a shi...errr...crappy mb. Course once ya get the ds3 & start oc'ing you'll probably need new mem... It's a viscous cycle for the "enthusiast".


----------



## Drakester (Jan 29, 2007)

rizzo said:


> Get the mb. Ram wont take you too far on a shi...errr...crappy mb. Course once ya get the ds3 & start oc'ing you'll probably need new mem... It's a viscous cycle for the "enthusiast".


I know it's sh*t  , it was the only one in the store that supported C2D, I was limited by the bad stock they have in PC shops here. They all have the same crap everywhere and there is only one store that sells high end stuff but it's overpriced.


I'm going for a MB then.  

What about this one?
*ASUS P5N-E SLI*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813131142
http://www.motherboards.org/reviews/motherboards/1687_1.html
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/434/1/

It does reach around 500 FSB, and RAM speeds can be set separate so my cheap ram wouldn't limit CPU OC I assume. 

Plus I use NVIDIA so I get the chance to use a pair of 8600's when they are out or a 8800GTS in the near future and another next year.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 29, 2007)

Hard Core said:


> Hi gR3iF, nice meeting you and thanks for the welcome and your help and sorry for the late reply:
> 
> In response:
> 
> ...



... does that mean my CNPS7700CU was a waste of my money?


----------



## Intel Rep (Feb 5, 2007)

*Beta of Clock Gen*

Beta clock gen fried my mobo instantly.


----------



## Drakester (Feb 5, 2007)

Intel Rep said:


> Beta clock gen fried my mobo instantly.


That would be very bad luck, haven't heard of another case...

How much did you increase at once, or did you selected different PLL?

Are you sure it's fried? Try unplugging PC then remove motherboard's CMOS battery for 1-5 minutes and then put it back, connect and try to boot.


----------



## Intel Rep (Feb 6, 2007)

*Opps, Update*

I have an intel board with idt 174c pll. ONce my pll was selected, i tried a weak overclock (raised fsb 5 mhz) and it was ok. I continued to rasie it some more til it crashed me. (expecting this) I went to removed my bios battery to make my system bootable again. When I opened my case up i noticed a bad smell, the smell of silicon melting. I unpluged my system, and upon inspection i found a score mark on the mobo. I will not attempt to reboot, new mobo is on the way.


----------



## Hard Core (Feb 7, 2007)

*tkpenalty..*



tkpenalty said:


> ... does that mean my CNPS7700CU was a waste of my money?



¿Why do you say that?..


----------



## Hard Core (Feb 7, 2007)

*Intel Rep...*



Intel Rep said:


> I have an intel board with idt 174c pll. ONce my pll was selected, i tried a weak overclock (raised fsb 5 mhz) and it was ok. I continued to rasie it some more til it crashed me. (expecting this) I went to removed my bios battery to make my system bootable again. When I opened my case up i noticed a bad smell, the smell of silicon melting. I unpluged my system, and upon inspection i found a score mark on the mobo. I will not attempt to reboot, new mobo is on the way.



¿Are you sure is the mobo? ... you said you noticed a bad smell of silicon melting....


----------



## insect111 (Feb 7, 2007)

@Hard Core:

Were you able to overclock your system?


insect111


----------



## Hard Core (Feb 8, 2007)

*Hi insect111...*



insect111 said:


> @Hard Core:
> 
> Were you able to overclock your system?
> 
> insect111



Well, i've been reading all the clockgen reports, and they don't seem to be very positive. That's why i have not try to OC, not in those conditions.. it's too risky!!.. I think it is better to wait for Mr. W1zzard and systool.  If nothing happens, then i'll change my mobo. Nevertheless, i believe that we must insist in the systool possibility...


----------



## Ed_1 (Feb 8, 2007)

Drakester said:


> Works with D946GZIS, it does a minimal overclock however, I don't know if it's because of the RAM or the Mobo itself.
> 
> When going over 270 FSB it freezes, I have tried to increase RAM timings but it hasn't worked, it doesn't even boot when I specify 5-4-4-13 (default is 4-4-4-12, right now it's at 3-4-4-12, it changed after I used SPDTool  ).
> 
> ...



I have a core2 e6400 on Dell P965 MB, and i got similar or should say even less results that you with beta clockgen.
I had no problem detecting MB and it did seem to raise FSB ok, but even the smallest amount like 100mhz+ I would get a blue screen saying something like I changed my hardware or something, forget exact wording now.
tried it 2 times with same results, I didn't set it to startup so all I had to do was reboot.
It might just be this Dell MB being locked to tight, not sure but at this point it doesn't pay IMO, I have no problems running anything so i am happy, just thought i give it a try hoping if it worked at like 300+ FSB it be worth it.

take care
Ed


----------



## Intel Rep (Feb 15, 2007)

*Clock Gen not to BLame*

Ok well guess what, although my mobo got fried while using clock gen it seems to have been a coincidence! I kid you not, i sent my board back to intel, and they determined that the front case fan (pluged into mobo) shorted out, and burnt out an area of the mobo.
Sorry for bashing clock gen, as it had nothing to do with the issue. 

So they sent me a new board (The same one... damn), and got it all back up and running. In attempt number 2 with clock gen all seems fine. Other then the fact that, like others here, i cant OC past a fsb of 270 mhz. (Im running a C2D 6300) What is up with this? soon as i inch past 270 it locks up. anyone have any idea?

I am also still waiting to here something back from wizzard, where is he!?


----------



## Ed_1 (Feb 15, 2007)

Intel Rep said:


> Ok well guess what, although my mobo got fried while using clock gen it seems to have been a coincidence! I kid you not, i sent my board back to intel, and they determined that the front case fan (pluged into mobo) shorted out, and burnt out an area of the mobo.
> Sorry for bashing clock gen, as it had nothing to do with the issue.
> 
> So they sent me a new board (The same one... damn), and got it all back up and running. In attempt number 2 with clock gen all seems fine. Other then the fact that, like others here, i cant OC past a fsb of 270 mhz. (Im running a C2D 6300) What is up with this? soon as i inch past 270 it locks up. anyone have any idea?
> ...



Hi

IMO, its a few things that is doing this, one is the MB timings and setting of the bios and even components of MB.
These OEM type MB are not at all optimized for higher FSB like the retail ones from major manufactures.
Also note you probably are limited in memory adjustments in OEM which can hold you back if you can't relax the timings a bit.

There really no substitute for good retail MB from one of many that do good at 400+ FSB..

Ed


----------



## Intel Rep (Feb 16, 2007)

*Timings*

Hi Ed, I actually know how to, and can adjust my mem timings (bios has the option, and Intel integrators toolkit will open it up to people who don’t have the option in there bios). Currently I have 2 gig of ddr2 @ 800 MHz running on my board. There at stock 1.8v (the board will not accept any higher mem voltage) and timings are 5-5-5-13, already a little loose if you ask me. 

Since this is for newbie’s: mem timings are just the "delay" between the request for data and when that data is sent to processor. Less delay means tight timings like 3-3-3-12, more delay means loose timings. Timings can affect the performance of your system to a degree; obviously tighter timings usually translate to more performance. However, tighter timings can cause stability issues in OC systems, so slowing things down a bit with loose timings can solve issues. In an OC system, loose timings will not affect performance much. The frequency of your memory (MHz) bears more on your systems performance than timings. So if you can loosen timings to take you fsb up your better off. Also, Voltage can be increased to help stabilize an OC of memory or processor. See the whole bit on memory performance here 

I am really taking a huge hit in performance at my FSB. The C2D’s fsb is quad pumped, and the 6300 im sporting has a stock FSB of 266 (quad pumped, so x4 to equal 1066). This means my fast 400 MHz x2 ram (ddr2) is really only performing at 266 MHz; only as fast as the fsb bottle neck!

So I would see huge gains pumping up my fsb, but I can’t get it to go past 270 on this board. My question really is why I can’t get the fsb up with this software, when I know it’s capable, and others have used mobo's with this pll and clock gen to get their Pentium D's up way high. I need some input from someone who has messed around with a c2d on this pll with this beta of clock gen. If anyone has, please post results and what your mem settings are here, and I will be able to perhaps narrow down the reason behind the common 270 MHz limit some of us are hitting.  I will play around with timings later and maybe even voltage, though that should not be the issue.

Maybe I should relax timings more? Thanks for the reply Ed.


----------



## Intel Rep (Feb 17, 2007)

*Btw*

Can anyone point me to another thread related to this stuff? Cant seem to find one. (Other than the systool thread i post on)


----------



## hiroshima (Mar 1, 2007)

*Here is my settings*







Im running asus P5N-E SLI the cooling is very good and the voltage is pretty stable 
at 1.57v ive runned 24hours cpu burn test the temp was max 53c
with zalman cnps9700 and the memory  is some cheap shit memorys from a-data clocked to at 900mhz
i can get up to 2000fsb stable with it but i rather stay at 1900

and this motherboard ownz for overclocking 

the computer is stable as hell and the motherboard pwnz i would recommend it for all

if u have watercooling the shit ownz well im going to get a real cooler soon so i could mod
the cpu voltage up to 1.9v


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 1, 2007)

hiroshima said:


> i could mod
> the cpu voltage up to 1.9v


----------



## rjharley (Mar 7, 2007)

*how to read benchmark results*

everyone is mentioning all of these programmes and saying that their system is stable after they OC, but i wouldnt have a clue how to read the results saying whether or not my computer is stable on any of the programmes.

can someone please tell me how to read these results to see if the hardware is stable so i can at least use one of the benchmark programmes. thanks in advance...

oh i tried using Sandra Lite or whatever it is, and tried using some comparison thing in benchmark to compare my processor with what its supposed to be running at but i couldnt find the E6300 in the list to compare it to. i hope someone understands my confusion...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 7, 2007)

personally i would always use te bios to oc.my 6300 will get to windows at 570fsb,tho' i run it at 3.5ghz(500fsb) for 24/7 use.

and i dont think intel boards are the best for ocing guys.

heres my 24/7-






and my best-


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 7, 2007)

rjharley said:


> everyone is mentioning all of these programmes and saying that their system is stable after they OC, but i wouldnt have a clue how to read the results saying whether or not my computer is stable on any of the programmes.
> 
> can someone please tell me how to read these results to see if the hardware is stable so i can at least use one of the benchmark programmes. thanks in advance...
> 
> oh i tried using Sandra Lite or whatever it is, and tried using some comparison thing in benchmark to compare my processor with what its supposed to be running at but i couldnt find the E6300 in the list to compare it to. i hope someone understands my confusion...



If it crashs or you get a error or the bench bombs out, thats when you know your not stable, just up it bit by bit


----------



## rjharley (Mar 9, 2007)

i looked up the pc2-7300 ram from tigger's specs and its DDR2-900. from my reading the max u can set the FSB to is half the ram speed. so 450mhz. but tiggers is on 500mhz. what is the danger of overclocking ur ram?? if i have not correctly read his ram speed i would still like to know the dangers of overclocking ram. thanks in advance...


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 9, 2007)

rjharley said:


> i looked up the pc2-7300 ram from tigger's specs and its DDR2-900. from my reading the max u can set the FSB to is half the ram speed. so 450mhz. but tiggers is on 500mhz. what is the danger of overclocking ur ram?? if i have not correctly read his ram speed i would still like to know the dangers of overclocking ram. thanks in advance...



Aslong as it is cooled well for the extra volts you will most likely need to give the ram, there arnt any real dangers, you will most likely have to reduce the timings slightly! My ram is DDR800 and it is tested to run @ 4-4-4-12, but I run it @ DDR900 @ 5-5-5-15, which is exactly what I want as I run my FSB @ 450Mhz so they are 1:1, I can get it even faster, but I see no real need in floggin the clock to its max, when the clock I have is excellent! Hope that helps


----------



## rjharley (Mar 9, 2007)

thanks for the reply. it did help. i have an E6300 processor and 2GB PC5300 RAM. well im about to buy it in a few days, should i be getting 2GB of that or 1GB of higher speed RAM. or is there no point in getting the extra RAM speed to overclock more since i only have stock cooling. and roughly what voltage should i have on my RAM and what FSB speed and voltage for processor. just rough figures to get my experimenting started. thanks again...

edit: to save u a bit of time if u didnt know... PC5300 ram is 667MHz. so 333Mhz is my max without overclocking the RAM.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 9, 2007)

rjharley said:


> thanks for the reply. it did help. i have an E6300 processor and 2GB PC5300 RAM. well im about to buy it in a few days, should i be getting 2GB of that or 1GB of higher speed RAM. or is there no point in getting the extra RAM speed to overclock more since i only have stock cooling. and roughly what voltage should i have on my RAM and what FSB speed and voltage for processor. just rough figures to get my experimenting started. thanks again...
> 
> edit: to save u a bit of time if u didnt know... PC5300 ram is 667MHz. so 333Mhz is my max without overclocking the RAM.



Well... DDR667 is rated for 333Mhz so you will beable to hit 333Mhz FSB no problems at stock volts on the ram, the stock cooler on the cpu will be fine for that clock on the cpu, I have heard that some stock cooled e6300 have hit 3Ghz+ on stock cooling! I would recommend a after market cooler, i.e zalman or thermaltake or something like that! You will beable to get more speed out of the ram with a little extra volts, i.e if the stock voltage is 1.8v then 1.9v/2.0v will get you 400Mhz, it all depends! My cpu is @ 1.35v to get 3.15Ghz / 450FSB, just make sure you have a decent mobo that can handle the extra speeds


----------



## rjharley (Mar 9, 2007)

yea i may have to look into some cooling next pay. how much is a zalman cooling system roughly with currency plz. umm yea im not sure the exact motherboard, ill have to get Sandra onto it n see what exactly it is. but 333mhz clock will still get me nearly 2.4ghz which is decent for the moment. thanks a heap for the info.

edit: oh yea umm should i be getting 2gb PC5300 or 1gb of faster ram? and what is the voltage on ur ram? u only mentioned processor to get ur 3.15ghz


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 9, 2007)

rjharley said:


> yea i may have to look into some cooling next pay. how much is a zalman cooling system roughly with currency plz. umm yea im not sure the exact motherboard, ill have to get Sandra onto it n see what exactly it is. but 333mhz clock will still get me nearly 2.4ghz which is decent for the moment. thanks a heap for the info.
> 
> edit: oh yea umm should i be getting 2gb PC5300 or 1gb of faster ram? and what is the voltage on ur ram? u only mentioned processor to get ur 3.15ghz



Go with 2Gb of that ram or 2Gb of DDR800 if the price isnt too much more! My ram is @ 2.2v and its default is 2.1v!

Just have alook on newegg if your in the u.s.a, a good leaf blower will work fine lol, I got water because I like the novelty and it does keep everything cool including my chipset which is another thing you have to keep cool with the extra speeds, but if its got a decent heatsink with a fan pointed @ it it will be fine! Ask snadra what your mobo is and I will check up what it will do easily


----------



## rjharley (Mar 9, 2007)

i was considering using my little air conditioning unit. i have a main one for my room n the little one doesnt get used ne more so ill point that at it lol. im in australia so newegg doesnt do much for me unfortunately...so many ppl using it  

ill check the price of 2gb 800mhz n see. that extra 67 mhz would help a bit. i guess ill have to check and see what kind of cooling systems they have at the shop for what price. im getting my computer late next week when i get paid so ill report back on here with my motherboard specs, thanks for all ur help


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 9, 2007)

rjharley said:


> i was considering using my little air conditioning unit. i have a main one for my room n the little one doesnt get used ne more so ill point that at it lol. im in australia so newegg doesnt do much for me unfortunately...so many ppl using it
> 
> ill check the price of 2gb 800mhz n see. that extra 67 mhz would help a bit. i guess ill have to check and see what kind of cooling systems they have at the shop for what price. im getting my computer late next week when i get paid so ill report back on here with my motherboard specs, thanks for all ur help



Good idea, just point it in the side panel and bob's your uncle  

Are you buying a rig or building it yourself? You will get all you need to know off here if you need help to build it, much better idea than buying a prebuilt machine imo


----------



## rjharley (Mar 9, 2007)

yea i realise that but i have never known what motherboards are what. i know any other piece of equipment in a computer except the mobo. so i dont know what is compatible in mobo so im worried about ending up building a system that isnt compatible then im f'ed. i built what i thought would work from a computer website and could save about $150 i was quite surprised with the price from the shop. but wasnt too sure about the compatibility of the system i built on the net so i left it. but if ur able to convince me to build one i havent ordered my computer from the shop yet so i still have some time.

edit: now looking at a computer website, wouldnt have a clue what model cooler to get...


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 9, 2007)

rjharley said:


> yea i realise that but i have never known what motherboards are what. i know any other piece of equipment in a computer except the mobo. so i dont know what is compatible in mobo so im worried about ending up building a system that isnt compatible then im f'ed. i built what i thought would work from a computer website and could save about $150 i was quite surprised with the price from the shop. but wasnt too sure about the compatibility of the system i built on the net so i left it. but if ur able to convince me to build one i havent ordered my computer from the shop yet so i still have some time.
> 
> edit: now looking at a computer website, wouldnt have a clue what model cooler to get...



Well... You need a decent case and psu to start with, I would say atleast 500w with 20a on the 12v rail! Why dont you think about a gigabyte mobo like mine or a asus P5B, but if you only want to clock to 333-400FSB mine will do you fine! Plugging everything in to the mobo is straight forward! But by far the mobo is a very important part of your rig, especially if you want the bios options to up voltage! Are you wanting to game with it? Do you know which gfx card you want to get?


----------



## rjharley (Mar 9, 2007)

*something i whipped up in about 5min*

1 x INTEL CORE 2 DUO E6600, 2.4GHz, 4MB CACHE, 1066FSB, LGA775 $460.90 
1 x ANTEC P150 Performance One ATX Mid Tower (W/430W NEO HE PSU) $244.95 
1 x ZALMAN CNPS7000B-CU $48.00 
1 x LG BLACK 18X +/- RW/RAM DVD Burner (GSA-H22NBBK) $49.00 
1 x Seagate 320GB SATAII 7200.10 16MB Cache NCQ (ST3320620AS) $150.70 
1 x Logitech Cordless Desktop LX710 Laser Keyboard & Mouse $109.00 
1 x G.Skill F2-6400CL4D-2GBPK (1GB x 2) PC2-6400 (DDR2-800) $312.40 
1 x ASUS VW192T Blk 19inch wide, 5MS, VGA+DVI, Tilt, Speakers $299.00 
1 x ASUS P5N-E SLI, 650i SLI, 1333MHz FSB, Dual Channel DDR2-800 $213.40 
1 x TP LINK 54M Wireless PCI Card (Fixed Antenna) $33.00 
1 x GAINWARD 7600GT 256MB DDR3 PCI-E Passive Cooled (Silent) $208.00 
1 x BLUEGEAR b-ENSPIRER 8 Channels, 24-bit/192KHz, sound card $159.00 

Sub-Total: $A2,287.35
(Shipping charge): $A90.00 
GST: $A216.12 
Total: $A2,377.35 

things i didnt know what i was looking at were cooler, mobo and sound card. i think that screen was like the cheapest one that supports DVI.

edit: i want to build a gaming machine. i was thinking of settling for a 7600GT caus its fairly decent, and i will most likely have to upgrade to a directx 10 card in 12months time neways so that should last. my friends card is worse than that thing and it runs everything fine so i dont think i have any worries there, unless u think otherwise, mind u my budget isnt the greatest, i have to pay for university


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 9, 2007)

rjharley said:


> 1 x INTEL CORE 2 DUO E6600, 2.4GHz, 4MB CACHE, 1066FSB, LGA775 $460.90
> 1 x ANTEC P150 Performance One ATX Mid Tower (W/430W NEO HE PSU) $244.95
> 1 x ZALMAN CNPS7000B-CU $48.00
> 1 x LG BLACK 18X +/- RW/RAM DVD Burner (GSA-H22NBBK) $49.00
> ...




That system works out @ £957 with all charges included! You should beable to build it yourself for a £200-£250 cheaper imo!

I would not bother with getting a e6600, it has extra cache but the performance increase is negligable, you will beable to clock a e6300 faster than that for free, 4Mb cache also can hold you clocking them!

Do you really need a SLI mobo? Do you want that for future expansion I suppose? Im not sure about DX10 cards and current mobo's, especially SLI!

Cordless keyboards are a waste of time, you have to mess about with batteries and you can only see the monitor from x distance anyway! You couldnt sit on your bed and type and see could you really?

The ram you have picked is a good price  and the sound card  

If your going to ac cool your rig then I say a the stock cooler will be fine to start off!

Passive cooled gfx cards can be a pain if you want to clock them, but you can always get a aftermarket cooler in a month or so after it has run in abit then clock it!


----------



## rjharley (Mar 9, 2007)

well ill be back shortly with a better list then. although that mobo i chose is only $A213 whereas a P5 is like 300+ Aust $$


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 9, 2007)

Ok, Im off out in a min so I will have alook for you when I get back at what youve seen! Maybe others will add some advice also


----------



## rjharley (Mar 9, 2007)

according to what u said i think this is a better system. so u think stock cooling would be ok to start?

1 x ANTEC P150 Performance One ATX Mid Tower (W/430W NEO HE PSU) $244.95 
1 x LG BLACK 18X +/- RW/RAM DVD Burner (GSA-H22NBBK) $49.00 
1 x Seagate 320GB SATAII 7200.10 16MB Cache NCQ (ST3320620AS) $150.70 
1 x G.Skill F2-6400CL4D-2GBPK (1GB x 2) PC2-6400 (DDR2-800) $312.40 
1 x TP LINK 54M Wireless PCI Card (Fixed Antenna) $33.00 
1 x BLUEGEAR b-ENSPIRER 8 Channels, 24-bit/192KHz, sound card $159.00 
1 x INTEL CORE 2 DUO E6300, 1.86GHz, 2MB CACHE, 1066FSB, LGA775 $275.00 
1 x ASUS VW192T Blk 19inch wide, 5MS, VGA+DVI, Tilt, Speakers $299.00 
1 x Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop 2000 $82.50 
1 x XFX 7600GT 256MB 590mhz (590/1600) 256MB XXX PV-T73G-UDD7 $203.50 
1 x GIGABYTE GA-M55plus-S3G Socket AM2 $143.00


----------



## rjharley (Mar 9, 2007)

sorry to post so many times but i tried a different website quickly and built this one for u to have a look at also... thanks a heap

Antec 'Sonata II' Mini Tower Case - Piano Black / SmartPower2.0 / 450W PowerSupply / 9 Drive Bays / Washable Air Filter / Front USB / IEEE1394 / Audio / ATX  $197.80    
LG 18x Super Multi Dual Layer DVD Rewriter, Black, OEM (GSA-H12N,GSA-H12NBBK)  $48.60   
Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 Processor 2MB L2 Cache 1.86 GHz Clock Speed Socket LGA775 FSB 1066MHz  $287.20 
Seagate 320GB SATA II 3Gb/s HDD - 7200rpm 16MB Cache 5-year warranty (ST3320620AS)  $152.90  
LG L1952T-SF 19" LCD 8ms 1280x1024, 1400:1, 300nits, 160/160 DVI, Tilt, Silver  $295.70    
Gigabyte® GA-M61PM-S2 GF6100 uATX, Dual DDRII 800, FSB2000, PCIe x 16, VGA, SATA2, LAN, 1394a  $123.90  
G.Skill 2GB(1GB x 2) PC2-6400 DDR2 4-4-3-5 Dual Channel (F2-6400CL4D-2GBHK)  $338.40   
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeMusic - 7.1Ch 24-Bit Crystallizer/SoundFont EAX5.0 3D MIDI CMSS 3D SuperRip (ACSB4611)  $197.80    
XFX GeForce 7600 GT 256MB DDR3 PCI-E 590MHz/1.6GHz XXX Edition (PV-T73G-UDD7)  $193.40  
TP-Link 54M Wireless PCI Adapter (TL-WN550G)  

$A1897 incl. shipping.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 9, 2007)

rjharley said:


> sorry to post so many times but i tried a different website quickly and built this one for u to have a look at also... thanks a heap
> 
> Antec 'Sonata II' Mini Tower Case - Piano Black / SmartPower2.0 / 450W PowerSupply / 9 Drive Bays / Washable Air Filter / Front USB / IEEE1394 / Audio / ATX  $197.80
> LG 18x Super Multi Dual Layer DVD Rewriter, Black, OEM (GSA-H12N,GSA-H12NBBK)  $48.60
> ...



That looks a better rig, but you cant use that mobo, its for a AMD, I had alook and found http://www.i-tech.com.au/products/14005_Gigabyte_GA_945P_DS3_V2_0_S775__945P.aspx

That looks a better gfx card aswel, if you think that will do you ok though till DX10?

You probably have decided to not build your own then I guess?


----------



## rjharley (Mar 9, 2007)

those parts are by building my own...i realised that ordering my own parts and building it wasnt going to save me any significant amount of money anyway, like $A50 or something so im going with the shop. yea ive done some research on graphics cards and i think it should last a significant amount of time until dx10 as my friends is worse than this one and he runs what i want to run at full graphics so im not overly worried. i talked to the guy at the shop and ordered it, and talked about the overclocking capabilities. he said the RAM is quite good, it has a heatshield on it. and the motherboard is an Asrock, not sure which model but he said it should be able to handle the voltage if i notch it up a little bit.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 9, 2007)

rjharley said:


> those parts are by building my own...i realised that ordering my own parts and building it wasnt going to save me any significant amount of money anyway, like $A50 or something so im going with the shop. yea ive done some research on graphics cards and i think it should last a significant amount of time until dx10 as my friends is worse than this one and he runs what i want to run at full graphics so im not overly worried. i talked to the guy at the shop and ordered it, and talked about the overclocking capabilities. he said the RAM is quite good, it has a heatshield on it. and the motherboard is an Asrock, not sure which model but he said it should be able to handle the voltage if i notch it up a little bit.



Ahhhhh.... Assrock dont have voltage control or atleast the dual775-vsta I had didnt, it was ok for my D945 chip, but I got rid of it for this rig! I am suprised he didnt say that your warranty would be invalid if you cooked it? Or maybe he decided not to tell you that for that very reason! I suggest you try and find out what mobo it is for sure, but I would try and steer clear of asrock


----------



## rjharley (Mar 10, 2007)

he said u could set voltage to low medium and high...i considered this was enough for some amount of overclocking. i wasnt going to worry about trying to get it to over 3 ghz like urs since its only stock cooling anyway

edit: asrock is the only mobo brand they have....


----------



## rjharley (Mar 10, 2007)

just wondering, how long ago was this that u had ur asrock? reading some stuff at the moment they dont seem to be too shabby at overclocking. i think its quite a new model since it supports quad core processors.


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 10, 2007)

I got rid of it last oct, I only had it for 6 weeks! I learned a lesson with it, but hey it maybe a better bios setup now! Im not saying the quality of it was bad, im saying the voltage control is poor, but you can let me know how you get on with it!


----------



## rjharley (Mar 10, 2007)

yea only the january or later releases seem to have quad core support so i might be on the safe side. but thanks for all ur help and ill be sure to get back on here with some overclocking results of my own.


----------



## jarcher (Apr 11, 2007)

*cpu-z*

hi there i have a core duo 2 proccessor 2.4ghz @1066fsb

while running cpu-z it shows core speed at 1596 mhz @6x multiplier and then jumps to 2397 mhz @9x multiple=ier , but the majority of the time it sits at 1596 surely this cant be correct , is there anyway of identifying the exact core speed or is the chip faulty ? any help here would be appreciated

Field	Value
Computer	
Computer Type	ACPI x86-based PC
Operating System	Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium
OS Service Pack	-
Internet Explorer	7.0.6000.16386 (IE 7.0 - Vista)
DirectX	DirectX 10.0

CPU Type	DualCore Intel Core 2 Duo E6600, 2400 MHz (9 x 267)

Motherboard Name	Dell XPS 410 / Dimension 9200  (3 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x4, 1 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Gigabit LAN)

Motherboard Chipset	Intel Broadwater P965

System Memory	2048 MB

BIOS Type	Phoenix (03/23/07)

above is a brief description 

thanks

jarcher


----------



## Richard Shepherdson (Apr 14, 2007)

*OC on Dual-VSTA*

I've posted this question in several places and I keep getting conflicting answers.

Im new to Overclocking.

Running E6400 on 775Dual-VSTA
X1900GT PCIe 256
160 Gb SATA drive.
Vista home premium

To OC CPU I need to OC PCIe bus or the system is not stable, this is a well documented problem.

Vista will run at 300FSB with PCIe @100 but the display will corupt.

From reading around it seems that raising PCIe bus to 111 or 117 will give stable OC with no display coruption.

Will OCing the PCIe bus to 111 or 117 damage my X1900GT or will it cause problems with my SATA drive.

Some say yes, but there seems to be alot of people that are running similar rigs that seem to be having no problems.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kursah (Apr 14, 2007)

Richard,

I've heard you have to increase the PCI-E bus on that ASRock board, if I were you, I'd replace it with a motherboard that's meant for realistic overclocking. But if you're not interested in that, then the only successful way is to increase your PCI-E bus, which is not recommended...some say it may fry your graphics card (I haven't actually heard or seen anyone have that issue though), some say you can go as high as 120 on PCI-E bus...but that's also not recommended. 111 on the PCI-E bus is not that big of an increase, so that may be your only route if you want to OC with stability. Another thing, if you use SATA, increasing your PCI-E bus will cause errors and instability, but 111 should still be in the safe zone. 117 on the other hand is getting awfully close to that 120 mark, and I wouldn't go that high unless you feel you need to! Still I recommend a better motherboard as those motherboards aren't very good. But good luck and I hope it works out for you!

No offense, but you should have started a new thread instead of throwing this into this thread which is non related to your problem.


----------



## Hard Core (May 12, 2007)

*Core Speed and SpeedStep Tech...*



jarcher said:


> hi there i have a core duo 2 proccessor 2.4ghz @1066fsb
> 
> while running cpu-z it shows core speed at 1596 mhz @6x multiplier and then jumps to 2397 mhz @9x multiple=ier , but the majority of the time it sits at 1596 surely this cant be correct , is there anyway of identifying the exact core speed or is the chip faulty ? any help here would be appreciated
> 
> ...




It also happens while running the Everest Ultimate Edition. In my case, 1.6 @6x multiplier when it's idling and 1.865 @7x multiplier when running at its full capacity (E6300 not overclocked).

I found this info in a quick research:

*“*It's possible that SpeedStep is kicking in. It is a technology that lowers the clock speed of your processor when it's idling or not running at its full capacity. That way it can save power (especially nice for notebooks running on batteries).

When you open a program that takes a moderate amount of CPU resources on a computer with a SpeedStep-enabled processor, the multiplier should go back to normal until the CPU usage goes down*”.*

SpeedStep slows down the speed of the processor when it is not in use to reduce heat and power, and when enabled, will increase or decrease the processor speed to various settings depending on the needs of the application. You can disable SpeedStep in the BIOS, but i don’t know if it worth a try…

Take care...


----------



## kyutums (May 17, 2007)

Hi Hard Core. There was a new bios update for the D946GZis (bios update) last April 3, 20007. This may give you more options. 

I have a D946GZIS too and plan to put a modest E4300 on it. Hopefully I'll be able to overclock the E4300 a bit.


----------



## Hard Core (May 18, 2007)

*hi kyutums...*



kyutums said:


> Hi Hard Core. There was a new bios update for the D946GZis (bios update) last April 3, 20007. This may give you more options.
> 
> I have a D946GZIS too and plan to put a modest E4300 on it. Hopefully I'll be able to overclock the E4300 a bit.



Thanks for the tip. I'll let you know about any improvement and good luck oc'ing your E4300.


----------



## csallis (May 25, 2007)

Kursah said:


> Richard,
> 
> I've heard you have to increase the PCI-E bus on that ASRock board, if I were you, I'd replace it with a motherboard that's meant for realistic overclocking. But if you're not interested in that, then the only successful way is to increase your PCI-E bus, which is not recommended...some say it may fry your graphics card (I haven't actually heard or seen anyone have that issue though), some say you can go as high as 120 on PCI-E bus...but that's also not recommended. 111 on the PCI-E bus is not that big of an increase, so that may be your only route if you want to OC with stability. Another thing, if you use SATA, increasing your PCI-E bus will cause errors and instability, but 111 should still be in the safe zone. 117 on the other hand is getting awfully close to that 120 mark, and I wouldn't go that high unless you feel you need to! Still I recommend a better motherboard as those motherboards aren't very good. But good luck and I hope it works out for you!
> 
> No offense, but you should have started a new thread instead of throwing this into this thread which is non related to your problem.



I had this issue with one of my old boards, so I got in touch with connect3d who made my ati card and asked them if it would damage the card in any way and according to them raising the PCIe bus will not damage it.


----------



## Kursah (May 26, 2007)

Yeah, I've been seeing more and more people go over that 120 mark. I tried incremently up to 120 on mine, and I didn't notice any change, but wasn't about to risk going over it. D44VE cranked his up to 135 or 140 with his 8800GTS. The only thing I'm curious of is if people who push above that 120 mark have SATA drives, and if so, if things stay stable and it's actually worth it. I'm still curious to find out just how much of the PCIe bandwidth these modern graphics cards are actually using.

What did connect3d tell you about any kind of repercussions for increasing your PCIe? Anything about system stability?

I'll have to tell my tech buddies about more people on TPU going over 120 PCIe Bus speeds and having no issues, they swear it'll screw things up, and hell as long as they've been in the business they should know, but I'll definately enjoy rubbing this in their face if it is in fact truth. 

Csallis have you attepted higher PCIe settings to verify this? If so, can you post a screen showing your PCIe Bus Speed? I'm very intrigued by this.


----------



## csallis (May 26, 2007)

here is my exact question and response from connect3d:

[you - 29/3/2007 10:7:55] Hi Just a quick query, I would like to overclock my processor and on my last motherboard it had Untied overclocking so I could lock the PCI Express frequency at 100 but this motherboard will not let me lock this and it increases with the FSB speed. Will increasing the PCI Express frequency on the board damage my graphics card in any way? I dont want to overclock the graphics card as it is more than powerful enough and don`t want to damage it but I know my CPU has great overclocking potential. Many thanks Chris 

[tony - 2/4/2007 12:44:30] Hi, as long as the overclocking does not push the temperature of the GPU or the memory too high, it should be ok, but any signs of instability or graphics errors, please contact mainboard support. Thanks Tony

I have ran mine at 118 but not for long and its now running at either 100 or 104 on this board (changed to a ds3) but can't remember which, will check on that later for you.

I have seen it go to 120 and this lost all the sata drives so I wouldn't recommend going this high but I have heard using IDE hard drives it doesnt effect it but I have not tested this as my drive is Sata


----------



## Zach (Sep 6, 2007)

Hello!

I've just read this whole thread (all seven pages of it) and I just have one question.  I have the same motherboard that you are talking about (D946GZIS), Hard Core, and I have an Intel Core 2 Duo E6600.  I have been trying to overclock my CPU through my BIOS and it just isn't possible.  I've tried a ton of software, too, and nothing seems to work.

So, my question to you is:  Have you successfully overclocked your CPU with that motherboard yet?  If so, please tell me how!


----------



## gamefreak (Dec 23, 2008)

hello, i'm new here...
hardcore,i have the same processor and motherboard as you but i have a 512mb of ram.
did you finally get to oc your processor,if so,please give me some details....
anyone else too, if you any ideas on how to oc my computer, pls let me know...


----------



## Kursah (Dec 23, 2008)

Welcome to TPU gamefreak, this thread hasn't been drudged up on well over a year. I would say you'd be best off starting a new thread, posting your system specs and as suggested to new users going to UserCP and filling out your System Specs, along with allowing to show them.

Reading some OC guides is a good place to start, I'm not sure of your experience, but there are quite a few great OC guides in the Overclocking and Cooling section of this forum, that and Google are your best tools. Depending on what you're planning to use your PC for, different overclocks, more ram, etc may be recommended. 2-4GB is pretty standard anymore and DDR2 is very cheap these days. But again, welcome to the forums, I'd say start a new thread, but first read through some guides, do some google searching on your components, and feel free to ask for help there is a vast amount of overclocking experience on TPU!


----------



## gamefreak (Dec 23, 2008)

thanx Kurash, but the thing is that this is my dad's pc, and i wish to just overclock to even as little amount as possible... i cannot spend any money on it... and it is not mine so i must be careful not to damage it. i already googled it but couldn't find much on how to oc with my intel 946gz mobo..
but anyways maybe i should just take ur advise and start a new thread...
thanx again


----------



## gamefreak (Dec 23, 2008)

My Pc specs-
HCL beanstalk
Intel Core2duo E6300 running at 1.86Ghz
Intel 946Gz express family chipset with a 128Mb GMA3000 included
512Mb DDR2 from Hyundai electronics
just thoght the brands might help...
And Kursah i'm currently reading ur guide to overclocking, i'll ask u if I hav any questions...
I use Windows Xp SP3
My BIOS version is Intel - 28(found it out through regedit)


----------



## Ifoundone (Dec 31, 2008)

*intel 946gzis oc utility...the only one i have found*

check this site out...towards the bottom...pll=CV174CPAG   link is <(http://74.125.93.104/translate_c?hl=en&sl=es&u=http://www.tech4pcs.com/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t1876.html&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dpll%2Bfor%2Bd946gzis%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26channel%3Ds%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial%26hs%3DHh9%26sa%3DG&usg=ALkJr)>

or google   <www.setfsb.com> this is the program site. but the link provided at the tech4pcs forum is what im currently experimenting with. hope this helps


----------



## gamefreak (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanx, i looked it up and downloaded setfsb 2.0.b.18l ........
But i still havent decided whether or not to use it...........
u said u wer experimenting.... cud u also post the results.... thanx again for all d help...........


----------



## Ed_1 (Feb 13, 2011)

I realize this is very old post but FWIW I just ran into a new setfsb_2_2_134_98 and its first time I was able to OC my Dell XPS410 e6400 .I only pushed it to 281mhz and ran few BM tests(3dmark 2006, superpie ) and no issue .After so long though i am not that interested in pushing it much .

IMO the memory will be limiting factor . So those that couldn't or want to try on there Dells XPS410 (IDT CV-174cpag) this seems to actually work .


----------

